# Questions about heat cycle



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

Puppy in Heat 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HI

I originally posted this on the ask a breeder, but I didn't recieve a reply. Can anyone give me some much needed advice? I would really appreciate it.

I have never had a female dog before, so this part is all new to me. My puppy, Oakley, has been treted for Giardia for the last 2 1/2 months and she can't seem to get rid of it. Therefore, the vet will not spay her. The breeder told me that her mother came into her first heat at 7 1/2 months. I am expecting Oakley to do about the same. She is already 6 1/2 months old. I am not familiar with what happens when a dog is in heat. I know that sounds dumb. I know she will have a cycle, and bleed. Is it different for every dog? If she doesn't get Giardia cleared up before her first cycle, what can I expect?

I would really appreciate any advice.

Also, I have signed Oakley up for level 2 training, which starts in 2 weeks. Can I still take her if she is in heat? Do I keep her home only when she is bleeding? Or the whole time? 

Take care

Moe


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You'll have to check with your trainer, but it is most likely that they will not let her attend if she is in season. 

All heat cycles are not the same. Some start early, some don't start until after a year - even in the same family with bitches that started early. Some bleed quite obviously and others will keep it so clean that you will hardly notice. Some will get a very swollen vulva and others won't. The cycle lasts approximately 3 weeks long with that last week being the fertile time.

You can search this site for more info and you can look via Google as well.

Why is Giardia preventing her from being spayed?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

While I don't have experience with intact females to give you advice there. I can tell you for classes, you should tell the instructor. I have had a female in heat in one of my classes and the instructor asked us and no one had an intact male who would have a problem with it. She just put the little bitch britches on her.


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

The vet said she won't spay her until her stool comes back negative for Giardia, she thinks that the procedure would be hard on her while her body is trying to fight off Giardia. Since she is showing no signs of Giardia, I would prefer to have her spayed.

Since I don't know when she will go into heat, should I drop out of training, or wait to see if she does go into heat and then drop out? I don't know, so may questions.

Moe


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The first week in the cycle she will probably drop blood some. Usually just a drop here and there. There will most likely be noticeable swelling before the drops start. Keep a check and if you think she is getting close use a piece of tissue to dab and see if she is starting. You should be able to tell by dabbing if she is starting even before she starts dropping. If you don't have an easily cleanable floor that she will stay on, you can buy pants that velcro on and use a sanitary pad or just buy the right sized diaper and cut a slot for the tail to go through. Don't let her out of your sight outside the last week and a half.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What kind of treatment is your vet doing for the Giardia? You might want to ask about a Panacur (Fenbendazole) treatment. Here is more info: http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/giardia_protozoa_diarrhea_vomiting_weight-loss..htm


----------



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

Oakley has been on Panacur, Metronidazole and is now on Drontol. She is actually just finished Drontol. I am not putting her on any other med. I think the poor pup has had enough. She is eating normal , do loose stools and has energy. 

The breeder told me it was because when we got her the vet gave her Leptospirosis shot with her regular vaccines and lowered her immume system. Now she can't fight off the Giardia until her immune system returns to normal. (?)

Who knows. 

I am not sure it is dangerous to get her spayed. I guess the vet (a different vet) is worried that her immune system is low.

Moe


----------

